# Campgrounds Near Lake Elsinore



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

I just found out my daughters softball team will be going to a softball tournament in Lake Elsinore CA in 2 weeks. I've driven by there many times on my way to and from San Diego but we've never stayed there. I did a quick check on hotels and there weren't too many to choose from and the ones down by Temecula were very expensive. Taking the trailer might make sense but I'd need to find a decent place to stay for a Friday and Saturday night. Anyone know of some campground/RV places close (less than 10 miles) from that area that are nice. Right now my choices are to just drive down Saturday morning early and then stay over 1 night in a hotel, rough cost about $110, or take the trailer and stay Friday and Saturday nights. The extra fuel cost for the drive and the campground/RV park fees need to be less than just staying in a hotel for it to make sense. Usually for these somewhat local tournaments that my kids do for soccer and softball I just stay in a hotel but I might try something different for this trip.

Thanks,


----------



## Dan Borer (Feb 6, 2009)

Mark--

I was in Elsinore yesterday and saw two campgrounds right on the west end of the lake on Riverside Drive. One was a private campground and the other was a city park campground. Here is a link to a review and address for the city campground: http://www.yelp.com/biz/lake-elsinore-city...s-lake-elsinore . Be prepared for a stinky stay!


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

There are several campgrounds along the shore of the lake:

A.	Lake Elsinore City Camp Grounds - lake-elsinore.com - (951) 471-1212
B.	Ortega Oaks RV Park & Campground - www.ortegaoaks.com - (951) 678-9136
C.	Playland Park - www.playlandrvpark.com - (951) 678-4663 
D.	Crane Lakeside Park - www.cranelakeside.com - (951) 678-2112 
E.	Pyramid Enterprises Inc - (951) 471-1212
F.	Lake Elsinore West Marina - www.lakeelsinoremarina.com - (951) 678-1300
G.	Elsinore Hills RV Park - (951) 674-8204
H. Outhouse Inc - (951) 674-2766
I.	Weekend Paradise - (951) 678-3715
J.	Bedrock - 951) 678-7946

I cannot give you a recommendation, since I haven't stayed at any of them.


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

Thanks, I checked a few places and it looks like I'll just find a hotel as it's probably cheaper when I add up all the costs. At the hotel I can just stay one night where taking the trailer will require 2 nights. Having a trailer is nice but I've found that for short trips it's often not worth the effort and I can't justify using it as a cost savings.

On a side note if the lake smells bad I hope the softball fields are far enough away for it not to be a problem.


----------

